# SD45 and Phoenix 2K2



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an Aristo SD45. I am using a digitrax decoder and a Phoenix 2K2. I use a NCE system. Here is the problem; my sound system is erratic. It will come on when I put the engine on the track but after a few minutes it will go dead, no fade out just dead. If I lift the engine off the track, the sound will start up again but it will shut down. I checked the board with the computer interface and all seems well. Another observation, on the program track with DCC applied the sound seems to work. With the engine on the layout and the sound is on, if I blow the horn or the crossing horn that action seems to have some affect on the board shutting down. The 2K2 is wired to the power pick ups directly on the decoder. Any help???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the power pickups on the decoder? The 2k2 should be connected to the rails. You should not need the battery, but maybe it is cutting out from intermittent power, try putting the battery on it too to check this out (since it came with a battery). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would double check that the sound board is set to the same address as the loco. I'm guessing you did change the setting on the computer to DCC mode. Also as Greg mentioned hook to track pickup. Later RJD


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help. It looks like the problem was a bad solder connection on the Digitrax decoder. I resoldered it today and so far, the sound seems to be working. Thanks again. Greg, I removed the battery because with the DCC I really did not see a need for it. Thanks again. Kenny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal, nice to hear it's fixed. 

Also nice to have confirmed that the battery is not necessary. That's what I figured, but nothing is as good as real experience. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

sound systems in DCC equipped locos need some sort of carry over power or they will tend to reset in short power interruptions. 

- battery 
- on board capacitance, a half second worth is good enough 
- external capacitance 

in the case of a Sierra run from a regulator off the track, the better place for a storage capacitor is before the regulator that drops the track voltage to something the Sierra can handle. HOWEVER, a 10 or more ohm resistor should be placed to prevent the capacitor from charging quickly or it can tend to freak out some boosters 

Sound decoders that don't carry some kind of storage, like the DSX, tend to pop and sputter annoyingly.


----------

